# Barking at the backdoor?



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Rusty was 2 when we got his half sister, Penny.. He has been a mama's boy all along and doen't even want to stay out if I am not out there. If I go out he plays, runs, wrestles and zoomies with Penny.. But when I go in he cries at the door. Penny is totally fine.. She has an independent streak any way. What I had to do is spread an extendable baby gate accross the door to keep him from pawing at it. In his case he is very respectful of the gate. Totally my fault.. a few times one has flallen over making a loud noise. I wish I could be of more help.. I will be looking for answers from the " pros " with you! :crossfing


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Max is 2!( and terrified of baby gates!!) I had on on the stairs for a child I was watching and it tipped over, ever since then he wont go near it if it is out. Poor guy! Leo will play and run and eventually lay down and fall asleep even if im not outside. he could care less! Maximus was never like that. He always wanted to be right on top of me. *eye roll* they will neer know how giant they really are I don't think! I just feel bad for him, I can tell by his whine/barking he is stressed and I feel bad bc I'm the one making him feel that way by leaving him outside! I feel like such a mean mommy, but He has to learn to be quiet outside. I just don't know what to do!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know. Can you put him in another room will he be quiet? When he is outside if you give him a kong with a bunch of goodies in it would that help?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I posted on your other thread.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

He does have a whole basket of toys and a kong full of treats, but he doesn't care. He will just whine. I am going to try to put him out and just ignore him to see if that helps. He HAS to learn, I just feel bad for my neighboors! lol


----------

